# newest facebook share, fallen gsd heroes



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

i saw this on facebook just now, and i literally started crying.. these dogs were so beautiful. it is a funeral service for our four legged soldiers, when i saw the thumb nail i literally thought it was some guy getting his dogs to play dead and then i read what it said... i could not believe my eyes.
here is the link to the photo if you want to see it, but if you don't i completely understand, i just wanted it out there and knew it would be appreciated

http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...4264711847_1112674495_32380936_45378155_n.jpg

the text is
"Many people remember a fallen soldier as a person in uniform. Sometimes that soldier is the four legged friend who saved your life by being a bomb-sniffing dog and finding the IED and warns you about it before it explodes. This is a sad but beautiful picture of pure respect for 2 fallen heroes." by Michael Hoffman


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

mods, i did not know if it should be in current dog affairs, or preparing to say goodbye, if you need to move it i understand..


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

That is sad but cool they get a funeral


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

jb_pwrstroke said:


> That is sad but cool they get a funeral


I agree. They deserve it that is for sure.


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

Wish it'd let me download the pic on my phone


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

i looked in google and can't find the image other than the facebook one, sorry.


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

Its ok thanks for looking I hadn't got that far yet


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Picture says it all


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Picture says it all


It really does, i would be crying like a baby...


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

The bond is deep & work hours long...that picture is so powerful....moral certainly takes a hit.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm wondering who the dogs were and who their handlers were. Some friends of mine that are veterans with K9 partners keep up with the loss of military and police working dogs on duty and their handlers. Get a hanky, this one is also a tear-jerker:


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

KentuckyGSDLover said:


> I'm wondering who the dogs were and who their handlers were. Some friends of mine that are veterans with K9 partners keep up with the loss of military and police working dogs on duty and their handlers. Get a hanky, this one is also a tear-jerker:
> In loving memory of our nation's fallen Military Working Dog heroes - YouTube


Im curious as well, my dad thinks that is an english uniform, i do not know though, and england people wanna correct me on that??? also, he said something about k9 veterans day. 
ps, very sad video..


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

I found the real story behind the dogs.
http://infosurhoy.com/cocoon/saii/xhtml/en_GB/features/saii/features/main/2011/06/23/feature-01


----------

